# مابين قيم الرجل و قيم المرأة فى الحياة



## الروح النارى (1 يونيو 2010)

*للمرأة اهتمامات وقيم في الحياة تختلف عن اهتمامات وقيم الرجل . تهتم المرأة بالحب والحوار والجمال والعلاقات الاجتماعية , فنري النساء يقضين وقتا طويلا لمساندة ومساعدة بعضهن البعض إذ إن المرأة وبطبيعتها تري كيانها من خلال المشاركة في الحياة . يقضي الرجال وقتا طويلا في الكفاح في الحياة بينما هم المرأة هو التعايش بسلام في محيط ملؤه الحب والتعاون والمساندة .

بالنسبة للمرأة فإن جانب العلاقات الاجتماعية أهم من جانب التكنولوجيا ومعترك الحياة . لنضع في الحسبان ( إن أولويات النساء هي نقيض أولويات الرجال ) . *

*الحوار بالنسبة للمرأة هو شئ اساسي وانه اكثر من تحقيق هدف ما أو النجاح في موضوع ما . الحوار المستمر يشبع رغبة المرأة . هذه النقطة حساسة جداً ومهمه بالنسبة للرجل وعليه أن يتذكر دائماً إذ إن الرجل لا يستطيع ان يفهم او يهتم بهذه النقطة , فإشباع الرغبة عند الرجل هي شعوره بالنجاح في جانب الحياة , كإصلاح شئ ما في المنزل أو تحقيق نجاح في العمل . يميل الرجل وبطبيعته الي الكفاح وتحقيق الاهداف , بينما المرأة وبطبيعتها الي تطوير العلاقات وتعميم الحب .

عندما يذهب الرجل الي المطعم مع اصدقائه , فإنهم غالباً ما ينخرطون في الحديث عن مشكلة ما ويحاولون ايجاد الحل المناسب لها " قد تكون مشكلة سياسية او اجتماعية او ماليه او حتي رياضيه " . ولكن المرأة عند ذهابها الي المطعم مع صديقاتها فإنها تجد الفرصة لتوطيد العلاقة وكذلك تحاول النساء آنذاك مساندة بعضهما البعض .

عالم الرجال ملئ بالمشاكل والمصاعب والاهداف وعليهم ان يجدوا ويكافحوا لاجل تحقيق تلك الاهداف المثلي والبقاء علي قيد الحياة . بينما عالم النساء ملئ بالعلاقات الاجتماعية والحب المتبادل والعواطف الجياشة والاهتمام والرعاية , لذلك تربت عند النساء حاسة ( توقع احتياج الاخرين للمساعدة ) وعليه فإن المرأة توفر مساعدتها لمثيلتها وبدون سؤال الاخري لها . عرض المساعدة عند النساء لا يدل علي المرتبة العليا , وكذلك فإن طلب المساعدة لا يدل علي أي ضعف أو تدني المرتبة . عرض تقديم مساعدة ما للمرأة يجعلها تشعر بانها محبوبة . بينما في عالم الرجال فإن التطوع في تقديم المساعدة يعتبر امرا غير مقبولا وقد يفسر احيانا علي انه نوع من الاهانة , إذ إن ذلك يجعل الرجل يشعر احيانا أن الاخرين غير واثقين من مقدرته ولذلك فإنهم يحاولون مساعدته . تؤمن النساء بفكرة المشاورة وتقديم الاقتراح وذلك دلالة علي الاهتمام والرعاية , وكذلك تؤمن النساء بالتطوير المستمر . فإذا كان هناك شئ ما في حالة صالحة فإن المرأة تفكر بالتغيير والتطوير والتحسين في ذلك الئ . عندما تحب المرأة أي شئ فإنها تصرح بما تفكر وما تقترح من تطوير وتغيير في ذلك الشئ , وكل ذلك نابع من منطلق الحب والاهتمام .في هذا المجال فإن الرجل يختلف تماماً عن المرأة , فهو كما ذكرنا " صاحب الحلول " وشعار الرجل في الحياة هو ( اذا كان هناك شئ ما يعمل بصورة منتظمة فدعه وشأنه ولا تعبث به ) دعه يعمل ولا تصلح الشئ إلآ إذا عطل وتوقف عن العمل . ولذلك فعندما تحاول المرأة ان تغير من مظهر الرجل والذي يعتبر بالنسبة لها تطوير , فإن الرجل يتغاظ ويتألم ويرفض ذلك إذ انه ينظر للمسألة من وجهة نظره , ولايمكن له ان ينظر للمسألة من وجهة نظر المرأة ألا وهي ان المسألة عبارة عن محاولة تطوير وليست إصلاح . ما الذي يحصل في مثل هذا الموقف ؟ الكل يعلم النتيجة , إحتجاج الرجل الشديد وغضبه وكذلك زعل المرأة . هدفها هو التطوير النابع من منطلق الحب والاهتمام . مافهمه الرجل هو عكس ذلك , رأت فيه عيباً وتحاول إصلآحه .فما أكثر من تكرر مثل هذه المواقف في حياتنا !!!! .*


*منقوووول*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

موضوع

ومجهود

جميل

شكرااا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## الروح النارى (2 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع​
> 
> ومجهود​
> جميل​
> ...


 

*شــــــــــكرااا ً*

*أخى الغالى*


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل 
ابو تربو

*وشعار الرجل في الحياة هو ( اذا كان هناك شئ ما يعمل بصورة منتظمة فدعه وشأنه ولا تعبث به ) دعه يعمل ولا تصلح الشئ إلآ إذا عطل وتوقف عن العمل . *
*هههههههههه*
*وهي دي اكتر حاجه ما بتعجبش المرآه *
*لان كل فكرها ان الزوج يشتغل *
*وهي تصرف*


----------



## الروح النارى (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ابو تربو


 

*ايه الحكاية*
*نيتا*

*فين أبوتربو*
*فى الموضوع*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> *وشعار الرجل في الحياة هو ( اذا كان هناك شئ ما يعمل بصورة منتظمة فدعه وشأنه ولا تعبث به ) دعه يعمل ولا تصلح الشئ إلآ إذا عطل وتوقف عن العمل . *
> *هههههههههه*
> *وهي دي اكتر حاجه ما بتعجبش المرآه *
> *لان كل فكرها ان الزوج يشتغل *
> *وهي تصرف*


 

*ههههههههه*

*الزوج يشتغل*

*وهى تصرف*
*ويبات الليالى*
*فى قلق*

*ههههههههههه*
*بس المقصود ان قيم الرجل فى حالة ثبات*

*مايحبش التغير كتير*

*اما المراة فى حالة تجديد دائم*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *ايه الحكاية*
> *نيتا*
> 
> *فين أبوتربو*
> ...




ههههههههههههه
sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry 
الروح الناري 
انا حقيقي اسفه جدا 
سامحني 
ومش ها اغلط تاني 
اوعدك


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اما المراة فى حالة تجديد دائم

ايوه تجديد عشان عاوزه
تصرف اللي في جيبه بسرعه
ههههههه


----------



## الروح النارى (7 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry
> الروح الناري
> انا حقيقي اسفه جدا
> ...


 

*ههههههههه*

*ده شىء عادى*
*كلنا أحيانا بنقع فيه*
*نتيجة التنقل بين *
*الموضوعات*

*رب المجد يسوع *

*يرعاك*


​


----------



## الروح النارى (7 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اما المراة فى حالة تجديد دائم
> 
> ايوه تجديد عشان عاوزه
> ...


 

*شـــــــــكرااا ً*

*نيتا*

*كده أفكار غلط 100 فى 100*

*لو دة أسلوب تعامل المرأة مع الرجل*

*وتكون فاكرة أنه بنك يحقق رغبات التجديد*
*و طلب المزيد*
*مع مرور الأيام تفتر المحبة بينهم*
*و تصبح الماديات هى المسيطرة*
*حتى و صول مرحلة أنعدام المشاعر*

*المرأة الذكية*
*تراعى زوجها وفلوسه*
*وكذلك تراعى التجديد*
*فى مظهرها*
*فى مطبخها*
*فى تعاملها مع الآخرين*
*وكده تكسب قلب*
*الرجل*


*رب المجد يسوع يرعاك*​


----------



## petit chat (7 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الواقعى دة 

هو فعلا يمثل حياتنا اليومية 
فدائما اقول اولويات المرأة تختلف تماما عن اولويات الرجل 

شكرااا اخى على المجهود 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## الروح النارى (7 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الواقعى دة ​
> هو فعلا يمثل حياتنا اليومية
> فدائما اقول اولويات المرأة تختلف تماما عن اولويات الرجل ​
> شكرااا اخى على المجهود
> ...


 


*شـــــــــــكرااا ً*

**** petit chat ****

*المهم مراعاة الطرفين*
*لقيم كل منها*
*ووجود الحب*
*كل طرف يضحى*
*من أجل الطرف الأخر*

*رب المجد يسوع يرعاك*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا الروح للموضوع الراااائع

بالرغم من ان فى حاجات كتير فيه مش صح
​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يونيو 2010)




----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

*شـــــــــكرااا ً*

**** kokoman ****

*لنغير التفكير التقليدى*
*من يسيطر على الآخر*
*ليعرف كل طرف عن نفسة*
*و عن الطرف الأخر*
*لتدوم السعادة بينهم*​


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا الروح للموضوع الراااائع​
> 
> بالرغم من ان فى حاجات كتير فيه مش صح​


 

*شـــــــــكرااا ً*

**** تاسونى ****

*عرفينا و جهة نظرك*

*و نعمل لها نقد *

*و الكل يستفيد*
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## الروح النارى (20 يونيو 2010)

*شــــــــــكرااا ً*

*اخى الغالى *** كليمووو ****

*رب المجد يسوع  يبركك*
​


----------

